# Bach's Harpsichord Works



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I love this instrument, and I love Bach's compositions for it in particular. I am thinking of rewriting all my own music to sound good on the Harpsichord (my keyboard has a sound effect until I can afford one).


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Since humanity were created this way, God must have a keyboard instrument in mind. :tiphat:


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

:lol: ........................


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

I love the sound of the harpsichord. I think it's a wonderful instrument in its own right and deserves to be treated like more than just a vestige of the Baroque period, like De Falla's harpsichord concerto.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ariasexta said:


> Since humanity were created this way, God must have a keyboard instrument in mind. :tiphat:


Such kind words, that means more than you know. Thank you!


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

I prefer the clavichord or lute-harpsichord (Lautenwerck). The sound of the harpsichord seems too "icy" to me.
Or even this, which was brought up on the forum before:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I love this instrument, and I love Bach's compositions for it in particular. I am thinking of rewriting all my own music to sound good on the Harpsichord (my keyboard has a sound effect until I can afford one).


The harpsichord and its relatives make Bach's music "live" as if the great master is playing it in front of you.

I posted this in another thread but I guess I can repeat it here:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Harpsichord porn:


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

Captainnumber36 said:


> am thinking of rewriting all my own music to sound good on the Harpsichord


What does something like that entail?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

This one (supposedly based on a theme by Torelli) is one of my favorites, it's very exciting to play too;


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

hammeredklavier said:


> This one (*supposedly *based on a theme by Torelli) is one of my favorites, it's very exciting to play too;


Supposedly? That's only rumors, when the theme by Torelli isn't identified for certain.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

level82rat said:


> What does something like that entail?


Editing the melody and dynamics of a given piece. But, I may just keep them as piano works. It's prettier that way imo!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Couchie said:


> Harpsichord porn:


Harpsichord Hentai:




Piano Porn:


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Editing the melody and dynamics of a given piece. But, I may just keep them as piano works. It's prettier that way imo!


Why would a melody need to be changed? To make fewer sustained notes?


----------



## cybernaut (Feb 6, 2021)

I also LOVE the sound of the harpsichord.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

level82rat said:


> Why would a melody need to be changed? To make fewer sustained notes?


Because sometimes the melody sounds good on piano with the sustain pedal and doesn't on a staccato harpsichord.


----------



## AvidListener (Apr 15, 2021)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I love this instrument, and I love Bach's compositions for it in particular. I am thinking of rewriting all my own music to sound good on the Harpsichord (my keyboard has a sound effect until I can afford one).


I happen to love Bach as well, but my two favorite Harpsichord pieces (which are quite humble and simple pieces... and are sublime for that reason) were actually written by F. Couperin... his most famous one, and a less famous one (once erroneously thought to be a Bach composition ... BWV Anh. 183)

Les Barricades mysterieuses





Les Bergeries


----------

